# What type of coat do you think she is?



## ErinMiller (Oct 28, 2011)

This is my 10 week old black gsd. I rescued her and I have no idea what she will look like. She has soft fluffy fur unlike the coarse fur my other GSD puppy had.

Any ideas? 



















This was added because it's precious!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

hard to say from the pics, some puppies (gsd), have soft fluffy fur as babies Sorry no idea at this point from me anyway VERY CUTE tho !!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Dont know what it will look like but its a very cute pup!!! I like the bottom picture, looks like a little.. mini mee


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I wouldn't say a long stock coat, but maybe a thicker coat when mature. I think there is a little more than GSD in her. And that last shot is super sweet! The vacuum company should use it for an ad too!
What did you name her?


----------



## ErinMiller (Oct 28, 2011)

I named her Ammo. Gunner is my male black GSD who has short hair. I saw her parents and the father had a coat that was a bit thick but not long and the mother had a solid black coat that was short. The rescue I got her from said neither of the parents had papers but they were DNA tested and purebred. Ammo had one sister with her same coat and the other sisters had the thicker coat. My male had coarse hair as a pup and her hair just seems so much different.

Thanks for the responses!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Was your male already getting in the adult coat when you got him? It changes at 3 months, so you'll know if she'll be a coatie then, they usually come in softer, thicker than a stock coat. Ammo probably takes after her sire.


----------



## ErinMiller (Oct 28, 2011)

No we rescued him and he was 8 weeks. He was really sunbleached though...greyish red in color until his adult coat came in. Maybe that had something to do with it?

Thank you for your input.


----------



## Mira (Mar 30, 2012)

Should i be worried because of my puppy's white sport on its chest, 3 ehote pads, and 3 white toe nails?


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

Cheyenne's puppy coat was thick and fluffy just like that. I thought she was going to be a plush coat, but she has a normal short GSD coat. 

Panzer's coat was totally different than Cheyenne's was. His was shorter and more like a teddy bear. If I had gotten him first, I would have sworn that Cheyenne was going to be a coatie since hers was so different!

This picture is fuzzy, but you can see how fluffy she was!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Mira said:


> Should i be worried because of my puppy's white sport on its chest, 3 ehote pads, and 3 white toe nails?


Why would it 'worry' you? Some dogs carry the white spotting gene, and the color will blend or maybe stay white. It adds to the character of your dog! Your pup is absolutely adorable!!


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

My pup has white on his chest as well, and is quite fluffy (though the breeder says he will not have a long coat...bummer!). I do love the "floofy" pups


----------



## Mira (Mar 30, 2012)

Wonderful puppy


----------

